# transfer to USC, UCLA or NYU without talent?



## notalent (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi...some of you might laugh when reading this :-(

my question is...is it possible to get accepted and transfer from a community college to a film school (USC, UCLA, NYU etc...):
- without having any technical experience in film (i don't know how to edit, how to operate lightings etc), i never did any short, feature films etc... 
- without extracurricular related to film all i have is very good grades (only A's and one B), and some personal work i did such as 
- with a small work experience (As a foreign student, i am not allowed to work in the US...so i never had a job for really long)

the only positive thing i have is:
- a good academic standard... only A's and one B.
- personal creative works: 3 scripts for short films, 1 play, 1 documentary, 13 treatments or scripts for commercials.

I was hoping that i could convince them with the essays they require...but what worries me is my very weak technical experience and unexistent extracurriculum.

Thanks for taking time to read and answer this


----------



## bluewedgesky (Aug 9, 2007)

I didn't have grades as good as yours but I got into and graduated from NYU Grad Film. What I had were samples of work (a song number from a musical-cultural show I had directed) and the usual: GRE, letters of recommendation, essay. I don't know if the requirements for the MFA differ from those for Undergrad, but from my recollection of what my professors told me, all NYU cares about is, can you tell a story? In this regard, the personal creative works in your file above would definitely tell the school waht it needs to know.

To further convince them you can tell a story VISUALLY, I suggest submitting storyboards or a photo-roman (i.e., a series of pictures you [or even somebody else] had taken, rearranged or edited by you to tell a story, much like a storyboard but using photos rather than drawings.)


----------



## notalent (Aug 9, 2007)

> Originally posted by bluewedgesky:
> I didn't have grades as good as yours but I got into and graduated from NYU Grad Film. What I had were samples of work (a song number from a musical-cultural show I had directed) and the usual: GRE, letters of recommendation, essay. I don't know if the requirements for the MFA differ from those for Undergrad, but from my recollection of what my professors told me, all NYU cares about is, can you tell a story? In this regard, the personal creative works in your file above would definitely tell the school waht it needs to know.
> 
> To further convince them you can tell a story VISUALLY, I suggest submitting storyboards or a photo-roman (i.e., a series of pictures you [or even somebody else] had taken, rearranged or edited by you to tell a story, much like a storyboard but using photos rather than drawings.)



thanks so much for answering me bluewedgesky... how long were your samples? because for UCLA, i believe i can only send them a 5 pages creative work, and for USC, it is 20 pages for 2 samples (so 10pages for 1 sample)...so i don't know if it is enough for writing a script and do the storyboard...you know what i mean? i would have to write a story in 3pages and do a 2pages storyboard or something like that


----------

